# handbook hardcover



## es131245 (Nov 1, 2016)

Does FreeBSD handbook exist in hardcover?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 1, 2016)

Yes, there should be some around. I have one from the FreeBSD 4.0 era. Mind you, the handbook is constantly updated. So the dead tree version will always be out of date.


----------



## es131245 (Nov 1, 2016)

Thank you. Just found out to my self freebsdmall


----------



## fnoyanisi (Nov 8, 2016)

There is also an epub version if you want to read in an e-reader

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/doc/handbook/


----------

